# I think my ipamorelin from DRS is fake.



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

I believe i have probably been given GHRP2 or GHRP6.

Was using this 'ipam' and mod grf at 100mcg each 3x day for 2 days and began to get very sensitive nipples, bearing in mind my prolactin levels are already just above normal range (currently waiting for an appointment with endo)

2 days after discontinuing use (and also taken 0.5mg caber although this probably hasn't kicked in yet) the sensitivity has subsided.

Just wanted to let people know my experience in case they are looking to buy the more expensive 'ipam'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IPAM good quality IPAM will not give you prolactin sides, to be fair this just highlights that Cheap is Cheap for a reason.......real IPAM you get from quality suppliers like Tom or SRC does not do this, i use 1000mcg before bed on non training days and it knocks me out and makes me feel great but no raise in prolactin.....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM good quality IPAM will not give you prolactin sides, to be fair this just highlights that Cheap is Cheap for a reason.......real IPAM you get from quality suppliers like Tom or SRC does not do this, i use 1000mcg before bed on non training days and it knocks me out and makes me feel great but no raise in prolactin.....


1000mcgs?? Wow. I would've thought that was a complete waste..not being a smarta*s Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't tend to repeat things that are a complete waist of time


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Well some do get gyno sides from GH, so I would have thought anything that increases GH can cause it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyD said:


> Well some do get gyno sides from GH, so I would have thought anything that increases GH can cause it.


synthetic GH raises prolactin hence the gyno, IPAM does not raise (or genuine IPAm should not  ) Prolactin like the other GHRP's so no you should not get gyno from prolactin from genuine IPAM.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> synthetic GH raises prolactin hence the gyno, IPAM does not raise (or genuine IPAm should not  ) Prolactin like the other GHRP's so no you should not get gyno from prolactin from genuine IPAM.


So synthentic GH can cause gyno , natural GH release prompted by GHRP2/6 can cause gyno, but natural GH release prompted by IPAM can't(?) , that's interesting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyD said:


> So synthentic GH can cause gyno , natural GH release prompted by GHRP2/6 can cause gyno, but natural GH release prompted by IPAM can't(?) , that's interesting.


yes synthetic GH can cause gyno this as with everything depends on the individual and method of injection for example i don't suffer from this if i administer via IM or SubQ but do if i go IV.

as i am sure you would be aware both GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 have the side effect of raising both Cortisol and Prolactin but IPAm being a 3rd generation GHRP peptide is not sloppy and does not raise either cortislo or prolactin so genuine pure IPAM will not cause Gyno.


----------

